# Typical woman - patience is not a virtue of mine!



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I've finally taken the plunge and bought a 2nd hand Gaggia Classic. Not the Rancilio Silvia I was after but some unforseen expenditure came up and I couldn't justify having a spanking new machine when I had no back garden fence. Having lurked on the forums for over a week now, I've bought all what I think I'm going to need to get me started and fortunately Coffee Hit and Espresso Services have delivered my goodies in quick time and good order. However, I'm still waiting for the machine to arrive and it's driving me insane, looking at the space on the kitchen counter where it will live. I keep tracking it's extremely slow progress and am tempted to ring the courier and tell him i'll pick it up!!

This is the list of kit I have so far - please let me know if I've forgotten anything as I never knew there was so much involved in getting started!

Shot glasses x 3 (In case 1 breaks!)

Rancilio Silvia Steam Wand

Tamper 58mm

2 Double baskets (non pressurised)

1 Blank disc

Cafiza

Milk Jug (Stainless Steel)

Milk Thermometer

Group Head Brush

Grinder Burr Brush

Timer

I do have a grinder but I'm doubtful of it's abilities when it comes to espresso. Just beans to arrive and the mayhem can begin! Excited much! Impatient more!


----------



## cafeco (Jun 15, 2011)

No single basket? (optional) - sounds like you got everything though. What type of grinder do you have?


----------



## cafeco (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, knock box?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Cheers cafeco. I debated the single basket but there doesn't seem to be a large number of people that use them and as I drink a double shot, I didn't deem it necessary. Will try and get to grips with one size before changing!

The machine I've bought comes with a Gaggia knock box/stand so was one less thing to worry about.

Grinder I have is Krups Expert Burr Mill Coffee Grinder - GVX231


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Digital scales are always useful.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Second that. Grinder is most important. It might be tricky to get a shot out using a non-pressurised basket with the Krups.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I have some digital scales but I'm going to invest in a newer set as I use mine mainly for baking. Any suggestions on which grinder to get Earlepap?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

For digital scales try ebay, make sure they read to 0.1 gram though.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Obsy said:


> I have some digital scales but I'm going to invest in a newer set as I use mine mainly for baking. Any suggestions on which grinder to get Earlepap?


Just seen your grinder post in a different sub-foum, I'll throw in my two pence there.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Machine arrived today and I'm so glad I had Cafiza and a group head brush - it was disgusting inside. The guy who owned it previously hadn't cleaned the group head at all since purchase judging from the gunk. Cue 3 hours of cleaning and I have a group head that would pass most inspections I hope. After one attempt at steaming milk using the panarello wand, I decided to do the Silvia wand mod straight away - going to take some practice but I'd rather have thin milk than huge bubbles.

Now I can see why I need a decent grinder and fresh beans - bought some Costa ones today which were roasted on 14/04/12 - I've been able to make a drinkable shot but it was by no means good. I also need to practice my tamping technique as my pour is uneven (more on the left). Just going to use these beans to practice getting a decent double shot in 25-30 seconds so when my freshly roasted beans arrive, I can hopefully do them a little justice!

I'm also going to ask family to buy me a training session for my birthday as I think someone watching my technique and offering advice will be like gold dust!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Never underestimate the value of training. It can take your coffee making to places that some cafes can't even manage.

Great to hear the kit has arrived and you're already using it.

Keep us posted


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Managed to use 250g of the Costa beans trying to get the hang of dialling in. I know my grinder is rubbish but thought I'd practice the techniques and have gone from choking the machine and 50 sec pulls, to pulling in 12 secs. I've tried each shot and the under extracted ones make my toes curl, they're horrid but strangely enough, I've tasted similar in cafes so I know where they need to improve!! (How cheeky!) Just pulled a 25 sec shot although the puck was a bit wet (combo of stale beans and not accurate enough grind I think) and it's far more drinkable than the 1st shot I pulled that was barely drinkable. Really enjoying seeing how altering a variable can have an effect and I've even managed an even pour, once!

I am pleased to announce that for the first time ever (well apart from French Press) I've been able to drink coffee without any sweetner, sugar or syrup. Amazing how sweet the coffee itself can be and it's only going to get better with freshly roasted beans - bring it on!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Holy cow, Obsy! You've made more progress in a few days than many people make in a lifetime







:good:


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I'm hooked! Have to give credit where it's due though, you guys on here rock and without all your advice, hints, tips etc, I'd still be thinking proper coffee was what you got in a chain coffee shop! Just hope it's not beginners luck!


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

just watch out for the next stage of coffee geekery... the upgrade itch... it will melt your credit card.


----------



## Rob505 (May 10, 2012)

Obsy said:


> I am pleased to announce that for the first time ever (well apart from French Press) I've been able to drink coffee without any sweetner, sugar or syrup. Amazing how sweet the coffee itself can be and it's only going to get better with freshly roasted beans - bring it on!


I'm new to this as well (about six weeks now) although i've been drinking espresso for years. The first time a shot came together was a revelation. Espresso became a totally new drink. It is amazing what some coffee shops have got the front to sell as espresso.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Lucky13 - it's started already! Just seen fatboyslim's Cherub with custom blue paint job and envious is not the word!!

Couldn't agree more Rob505! Every shot I pull has something wrong with it but I'm learning steadily plus I quite like milk based drinks and it's amazing how it can disguise some of my errors!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Obsy said:


> Every shot I pull has something wrong with it but I'm learning steadily plus I quite like milk based drinks and it's amazing how it can disguise some of my errors!


This is how the big players get away with sub-par shots and over roasted beans. I vividly remember the first time I had a truly good milk based coffee - it blew my mind. Though I don't really go for milk anymore, I still hold that one cup responsible for the successive passion/obsession.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Couldn't agree more Earlepap. My terrible attempts so far are better tasting than some coffee's I've had in the past. So many variables to get right but until I get my new grinder, there's a limit to what I'm going to achieve. Plus, it'll no doubt take weeks, even months to get a decent enough shot that I'd think about serving someone who really knows coffee!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I was by no means criticising by the way! I'm lucky to get one good shot in ten myself.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Never thought for a moment you were - just musing aloud. I'd say 99% of the coffee drinking population have no idea what good coffee tastes like.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Good good. Congrats on the Filet Mignon.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad you're getting on so well with your new setup.



Obsy said:


> I also need to practice my tamping technique as my pour is uneven (more on the left).


On a side note, pouring earlier (more) from the left isn't always a tamping issue - it can also be that the machine isn't level or that the spout isn't symmetrical - so be careful about fixing issues that might not be issues!









-- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Thanks! Paid extra to have it delivered tomorrow rather than Wed next week!

Machine is level and pours water evenly into the shot glasses hence why I assumed it was a tamping issue. I WILL taste good coffee one day!


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

I've no doubt that the coffee you now produce, and that of most members, is a good deal better than the vast majority of cafes in this country dish out. The problem is that as you get better your standards go up so there is *always* room for improvement.

Sometimes frustrating, sometimes ecstatic, never dull. That's the world you are now a part of.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Haha, it's going to be fun as I'm somewhat of a perfectionist at times and with having OCD as well, I can see frustration looming. Still, am looking forward to the rollercoaster ride in this new world!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Great thread, I'm at the same level you were a few weeks ago and realise how this gets hold of you.

I've just bought a naked PF from a member here and he's been a gent as he has a few items I missed off my list.

Roll on the good coffee days, this site is full of great members, I'm sure my credit card can feel the tension already.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

That's my next purchase now I have a decent grinder - a naked PF so I can hopefully spot more errors that way.

I'm kinda glad I don't have a credit card - can't be tempted to buy now, pay later! Does mean I have to either use a family member's or buy from a reputable place! 100% agree with this site being great, everyone has been super friendly and helpful, not to mention patient with us newbies!


----------

